# Am I too thin to get pregnant?????? Help me put on some pounds!!



## 37Hopeful

I have always been thin (between 110-115 pounds). However, I am down to 100 pounds as a result of new job (stress) & going off the BCPs in Oct 2010. Did not get a period for 7 months- had to be put on Progesterone (20MG daily!!!) to get a period for the last 2 months. Doc says I am healthy, lean, fit, & should be able to get pregnant, but will have a harder time doing so. This is my 2nd cycle of Clomid. Not sure if I ovulated last month. 

QUESTION: How can I put on some pounds quickly- and in a healthy way? I have been TRYING so hard for 3 months. I was a vegetarian for 20 years & even started eating meat!! I love my veggies, I eat lots of protein etc. 

Can I get pregnant weiging only 100 pounds????
I should mention that I had 3 pregnancies before the age of 24.....just wasn't the right "time" in my life to have kids. (I was struggling with my sexuality & am now an "out of the closet" lesbian. If I was fertile & thin then, why am I having such a hard time now? My age (37)?? or my weight??


----------



## Jasiellover

When I started my TTC journey I was around 95 pounds.. I am now 103. I have gained 8 pounds. It is not easy especially for people like us who really have a hard time gaining weight. Being under weight plays a huge part of why I am not ovulating on my own. I suggest eat lots of MEALS and also drinking ensure helps! My doctor told me I can get pregnant at my weight and it does not put me at risk when I am pregnant but it would definitely be healthier to gain some more. I am trying really hard! It is not easy.


----------



## punk_pig

It is hard to tell without seeing your family and frame etc. whether this is the natural weight for you or if you are too thin. It might help if you could get backthose 15lb you used to carry before the stressfull job, but I'd say if stress made you lose it you need to de-stress to get it back.

Also you don't mention much about carbs, your diet sounds very healthy. My carb addictions are potato salad (full fat mayo), crusty white bread with butter in the form of toast or sandwiches or with soup), what I call "toastables" ie crumpets, teacakes, scotch pancake, english muffins. Oh and continental brekkie ie pain au chocolate, brioches or croissant (these are devilish as I'm hungry again an hour later and have to have porridge or something to get me through to lunch!).

I'd say de-stressIng will be a better option though as it will help not only the weight but also conception itself! Good luck!


----------



## Macwooly

So sorry I'm not going to be much help as I know being extremely underweight can be a factor but you have a healthy diet so not sure sorry :shrug:

I think weight can affect ovulation so possibly best asking your doctor to run some blood tests to check for ovulation. Also temping & charting can help identify if you are ovulating.

I'm the opposite and hoping to lose weight so I have no idea of healthy ways to gain weight as the only methods I know are unhealthy sorry :blush:

I do hope you get some answers


----------



## Milty

I think your weight will be fine. I hate to say this but American's and Europeans are much larger than other countries. Americans are the worst. In Asia women get pg all the time and if you are 5'3" they think a *good *weight is 95 to 100 pounds. They don't consider it thin by any means. If you are 115 you are obese. In the US 115 at the same height would be considered thin. Anyway I guess my point is I think being smaller wont hurt you at all. 

Most likely your age makes it just a bit harder.


----------



## Milty

I am asuming that your smaller because of your healthier eating being a vegetarian


----------



## Indigo77

What is your BMI?

If you are not vegan, try to eat more full fat dairy and extra whole grain bread, pasta and rice with cheese....


----------



## 37Hopeful

Milty said:


> I am asuming that your smaller because of your healthier eating being a vegetarian

I am 5'6" and have always been "lean." Until a year ago when I had to have carpol tunnel surgery, I was practicing an intense yoga for over 10 years plus a healthy diet- organic food etc. Since I stopped yoga 1 year ago, I lost muscle & definition. I am not 100% healthy- I was a smoker for 20+ years- which sounds strange! *Trying to quit...and have reduced since TTC but job stress has increased plus ttc stress is a new experience for me!!
But, I drink 3 cups of green tea every day (for the last 20 years). 
I take prenatal vitamins, & I drink a combination of fresh Carrot, Beet, Ginger, Apple, Kale, Blueberry juice every day.


----------



## 37Hopeful

Indigo77 said:


> What is your BMI?
> 
> If you are not vegan, try to eat more full fat dairy and extra whole grain bread, pasta and rice with cheese....

My BMI is 16.5 which is "slightly" underweight. 
I love rice, cheese, pasta!!! I think my metabolism is just high for some reason. Plus I am constantly on the go with my job.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh honey...5'6" and 100 lbs is too thin....If you can manage to gain 15-20 lbs, it will be a very good thing....Green tea increases your metabolism, so maybe you should stop drinking it...Try replacing it with ensure or another high calorie shake....and try eating more cheese....Good luck!


----------



## dachsundmom

Has your thyroid been checked recently?


----------



## 37Hopeful

Indigo77 said:


> Oh honey...5'6" and 100 lbs is too thin....If you can manage to gain 15-20 lbs, it will be a very good thing....Green tea increases your metabolism, so maybe you should stop drinking it...Try replacing it with ensure or another high calorie shake....and try eating more cheese....Good luck!

You know what??? I hadn't even thought about eliminating the green tea!! You're right- it DOES boost metabolism & I have heard of people dropping 10 pounds in a month just by adding it to their diet. I LOVE green tea but I am going to switch to an herbal tea- thanks so much for that suggestion!! And YES on the cheese!! More..more..more.


----------



## 37Hopeful

dachsundmom said:


> Has your thyroid been checked recently?

Never had my Thyroid checked- you think I should? I can talk to my doctor about that.


----------



## dachsundmom

37Hopeful said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Has your thyroid been checked recently?
> 
> Never had my Thyroid checked- you think I should? I can talk to my doctor about that.Click to expand...

Definitely! My mother was 5'6" and at her heaviest she weighed 112 lbs, due to an overactive thyroid. Easily controlled with medication once she was diagnosed.


----------



## Indigo77

Totally agree that you should get your thyroid checked.

Stress can also wreak havoc on your body....I had a very high stress job for years....and had to make the decision to leave it...my DH begged me for years to do so....and I finally concluded that no job is worth _not _having a baby....hopefully not too late...If I am too late....I will forever regret not listening to him...


----------



## BlueHadeda

I don't have much advise, since I have the same problem. I've never weighed more than 110 pounds in my life, except during my 3 pregnancies. I'm slightly shorter than you though. I'm 5'4".

I was 95 pounds when I fell pregnant with my first, and slightly more with the other two. I hope this can give you some hope. The dr did tell me though that 95 pounds would hinder me getting pregnant. Fortunately, he was wrong in my case.

I've seen a few dieticians in my life, trying to pick up weight, and it's never worked, even when I followed their diets to the letter. So I guess my metabolism is what it is and I have to accept that. Their strongest advise used to be that I need protein 3x a day. Breakfast, lunch and dinner. Even if it's just a little bit of protein. I'm not a vegetarian, so it wasn't difficult for me to try that. 

You mentioned that you've had 3 pregnancies when you were young. You didn't elaborate, but if it involved D&C's, I would talk to my doctor about that. D&C's, especially more than one, can potentially interfere with future pregnancies. It may be something that you can investigate. Good luck!!!


----------



## NorthStar

37Hopeful said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is your BMI?
> 
> If you are not vegan, try to eat more full fat dairy and extra whole grain bread, pasta and rice with cheese....
> 
> My BMI is 16.5 which is "slightly" underweight.
> I love rice, cheese, pasta!!! I think my metabolism is just high for some reason. Plus I am constantly on the go with my job.Click to expand...

37Hopeful I would be concerned for your general health reading this thread not just in respect to TTC.

If your periods have stopped occurring naturally that is a pretty clear signal from your body that it's not getting enough nutrition from your diet - which should be around 2000 calories a day for an average adult woman and more if you are doing a lot of physical activity, ie all the yoga.

BMI of 16.5 is more than slightly underweight, a healthy BMI would be 20-25, or a weight of 125 - 155 pounds. 

Can you take the time from your day to eat 3 proper meals and a few snacks, or is your job consuming all your time?


----------



## Milty

You should really try and cut out smoking as well. It will decrease your appetite. 

I know it also effects your fertility. I'm not sure what it does though.:shrug:


----------



## 37Hopeful

NorthStar said:


> 37Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What is your BMI?
> 
> If you are not vegan, try to eat more full fat dairy and extra whole grain bread, pasta and rice with cheese....
> 
> My BMI is 16.5 which is "slightly" underweight.
> I love rice, cheese, pasta!!! I think my metabolism is just high for some reason. Plus I am constantly on the go with my job.Click to expand...
> 
> 37Hopeful I would be concerned for your general health reading this thread not just in respect to TTC.
> 
> If your periods have stopped occurring naturally that is a pretty clear signal from your body that it's not getting enough nutrition from your diet - which should be around 2000 calories a day for an average adult woman and more if you are doing a lot of physical activity, ie all the yoga.
> 
> BMI of 16.5 is more than slightly underweight, a healthy BMI would be 20-25, or a weight of 125 - 155 pounds.
> 
> Can you take the time from your day to eat 3 proper meals and a few snacks, or is your job consuming all your time?Click to expand...

I eat every 2 hours!!! I am not kidding! Breakfast is my favorite meal & eating is the 1st thing I do- I eat nuts, veggies, yogurt, tofu, (now meat)- & I snack all day. I definitely have a high stress job (I am a Psychologist) but I eat...eat...eat....(all good foods mostly) and I don't gain weight. I am going to get my thyroid checked as recommended above.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh honey, I feel your pain! I only practiced for one day and I can't imagine the stress you are feeling! I assume you see someone as well; hopefully he/she can help you sort through everything that you have going on right now.


----------



## 37Hopeful

You mentioned that you've had 3 pregnancies when you were young. You didn't elaborate, but if it involved D&C's, I would talk to my doctor about that. D&C's, especially more than one, can potentially interfere with future pregnancies. It may be something that you can investigate. Good luck!!![/QUOTE]

Hi Bluehadeda-
I'm not sure what D&C means but......I can elaborate. I have had 3 abortions. All of them were before the age of 24. 2 of the times I was on the "pill" but I am certain I wasn't taking it correctly- as I didn't have anyone to really educate me except Planned Parenthood. The 3rd time I had a one-time sexual encounter with a best guy friend & we used a condom. As it turns out, he admitted to poking holes in the condom because he was in love with me. None of my pregnancies were "planned" & I was very young. 
I am now happily gay, single, and wanting to be a mom. I have no regrets for my past decisions. I only think it is important to know that I have been able to get pregnant in the past- even being "underweight" to American standards. What is a D&C? Please tell!


----------



## 37Hopeful

dachsundmom said:


> Oh honey, I feel your pain! I only practiced for one day and I can't imagine the stress you are feeling! I assume you see someone as well; hopefully he/she can help you sort through everything that you have going on right now.

Ohh....you are so sweet dachsunmom! Thank you so much for your kind words & support. 
I absolutely love my job & love helping people. It has always been a passion of mine....being a Psychologist is an amazing experience. 
I think my stress comes from the fact that I moved 3000 miles from the West Coast to the East, and I now work for the "state" in a mental health agency which I am the program director of. 
I think you are right in terms of maybe talking to someone about what I am going through at this time. TTC, Gay, (just came out to family 1 week ago...), single, recent move, etc. 
I have never been one to seek support online but when I found this website & all of you wonderful women, I feel much better knowing there are other women out there, TTC.....and hopeful! 
Thank you!


----------



## dachsundmom

37, you know the drill, lol. Find someone to talk to and run to his/her office! Even if it is just for perspective, it can't hurt and I think you need an objective eye on this one.

Moving like that would be tough for anyone, add coming out to the mix and you really have your plate full. Congratulations for finding your true self and having the courage to hold true to that; no easy task.  Follow the recommendation you would make if you were advising a client; just because the roles are reversed does not make your issues any less puzzling and it certainly does not mean you should have all of the answers.


----------



## Cypress

I totally empathise, I have the same problem - my fertility specialist told me to put a bit of weight on, or at least make sure I don't lose weight. I think my BMI is 18 or 19. I did fall pregnant earlier this year (but sadly miscarried) so it's definitely possible.

Difficulty is, I eat really healthily, but I've just been thin all my life - I'm veggie now, but I was the same weight when I ate meat. And since we're supposed to stay active during TTC, even though I only do a relatively low level, that burns off the pounds I'm trying to put on. Also lots of things that would help me gain weight (eg cakes, donuts, biscuits etc) are also full of refined sugar, which I always read is really bad for TTC.

Some things I'm trying: eating lots more nuts and seeds (and nut/seed butters eg peanut butter, tahini), which are high in good fats; avocados; olives and olive oil; full-fat products, rather than reduced-fat or low-fat versions (eg hummus, mayo, salad dressing); biscuits that aren't too high in sugar (Hobnobs, Nairns oat biscuits); pies and pastry; chips/french-fries; deep-fried snacks such as samosas, pakoras, falafels; hemp protein powder. I also allow myself more of my favourite snack, crisps (or if you're in North America, potato chips). Also bigger portions and more snacking. Good luck!

Edit to add: Regarding the stress you are under, which is causing you to lose weight - I know how difficult it is to reduce stress, since it is usually something external happening to us, over which we have little control. So please do not think I am just saying 'relax more, stress less etc' as I know how difficult/impossible this can be. If you can do it, great; if you can use some stress-reducing techniques to reduce it, such as yoga (the 'restorative' kind), meditation, massages, working out, anything that relaxes you and gets your parasympathetic nervous system to kick in for at least 30 minutes a day (a walk, a run, a bath, play with pets etc). Extreme stress, especially long-term, has far more of an impact on our bodies than we may realise, as our bodies try to absorb and deal with the consequences but can only do so safely for short-term periods of stress (I found this out after 2 years at a very stressful job, I didn't think much of it; then I had a physical exam one day and was shocked to find out that the stress was literally poisoning my body; in the end I left that job because of this).


----------



## BlueHadeda

37Hopeful said:

> Hi Bluehadeda-
> I'm not sure what D&C means but......I can elaborate. I have had 3 abortions. All of them were before the age of 24. 2 of the times I was on the "pill" but I am certain I wasn't taking it correctly- as I didn't have anyone to really educate me except Planned Parenthood. The 3rd time I had a one-time sexual encounter with a best guy friend & we used a condom. As it turns out, he admitted to poking holes in the condom because he was in love with me. None of my pregnancies were "planned" & I was very young.
> I am now happily gay, single, and wanting to be a mom. I have no regrets for my past decisions. I only think it is important to know that I have been able to get pregnant in the past- even being "underweight" to American standards. What is a D&C? Please tell!

A D&C is a Dilation and Curettage. It's when they "clean out" the uterus under general anaesthesia. I had it twice. First when I was very young and they didn't know what was "wrong" with me (I have some health issues), and then again after my first son's birth, when I retained some placental matter that caused a very bad infection. 

I got the following from this website: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilation_and_curettage

_Dilation (or dilatation) and curettage (D&C) refers to the dilation (widening/opening) of the cervix and surgical removal of part of the lining of the uterus and/or contents of the uterus by scraping and scooping (curettage). It is a diagnostic gynecological procedure as well as a rarely used method of first trimester abortion._

So it seems it's not regularly used during abortion, so hopefully you have nothing to worry about. It should not cause any problems with your periods though. Just cause difficulty for a fertilised egg to implant, since the lining could be too thin or damaged after a D&C.

I admire the place you've reached in your life! It couldn't have been an easy road for you. I know stress is bad for fertility, but if you love your job, it can't be all bad for you. Just try to have enough winding-down time where you can totally relax and forget about work. Maybe even, if you can afford it and like it, go for regular massages? 

I'm also like you. I can eat every 2 hours, or snack literally all day long, on anything I want, and I just do not pick up weight. Even during pregnancy it's difficult, which was a big worry at times. So it's something you should keep in mind once you have that sticky bean!!

If you find something that works for you, for picking up weight, please let us know? I would really want to go into pregnancy as healthy as possible, and that includes a healthy weight.


----------



## Suki73

Hi 37

My BMI is about 20 but for many years was 18 and on occasion 16.5. All of those dips in BMI were related to extreme stress. Very often you are not aware of the stress on a conscious level, but your body is registering it in an acute way. 

If you are a very busy person in a high stress job, and are inclined to push yourself hard, I suspect that stress is the main culprit for you. You also mention "intense" yoga for a decade. Yoga is ultimately about balance and harmony, not extreme physical fitness. I also think that the cigarettes are not helping you, since smoking suppresses the appetite. When you think about it, it makes sense that stress will affect fertility. Since stress is the body's response to danger, from a survival standpoint, it makes no sense to conceive in a dangerous situation - all the body's resources are diverted into different channels. I suspect your body is experiencing a lot more stress that you think. 

Have you tried meditation, tai chi or other gentle movement disciplines? 

I also think you need to look at whether you are actually getting enough protein in your diet from meat sources. 

Have you now, or have you ever, had anxieties or issues about actually gaining weight?


----------



## NorthStar

I agree with Suki, 37Hopeful if you are eating "healthily" then you would be within a healthy BMI for your weight and height, not seriously underweight.

Could you be eating less than you think, would it be worthwhile keeping a food diary to track your intake and prompt you to eat more?


----------



## 37Hopeful

Have you now, or have you ever, had anxieties or issues about actually gaining weight?[/QUOTE]

I have had issues with my body being too lean at times (such as now)- and would love to put on 10-15 pounds. The female body looks sexy, beautiful, and voluptuous when there are "curves." All of my ex-girlfriends were larger than me, so I do find it more attractive than my 100 pound frame. But, if you saw me...you would not think that I look emaciated! I look very healthy, and I have "smaller curves." I think I would be more able to get pregnant if I were a few pounds heavier. My doctor says I am in "excellent" health, and also tells me to "stop worrying" about gaining weight because "that is stressful."


----------



## 37Hopeful

NorthStar said:


> I agree with Suki, 37Hopeful if you are eating "healthily" then you would be within a healthy BMI for your weight and height, not seriously underweight.
> 
> Could you be eating less than you think, would it be worthwhile keeping a food diary to track your intake and prompt you to eat more?

I started keeping a food diary last month to make "sure" I was eating enough. Typical day for me: NO JOKE:

Breakfast= 2-3 eggs w/cheese + english muffin 
Green tea (2 glasses AM)
Snack = Soy nuts, Luna Bar (or other protein bar), plus full fat greek yogurt
Lunch- LARGE salad w/cottage cheese, spinach, beets, beans, peas, cheese, eggs, nuts
Snack = cheese, crackers, hummus, avocado, blueberry muffin
Dinner = Roasted potatoes, Salmon (with BUTTER) & asparagus
Additional DInner: Amy's frozen Mac & Cheese (About an hour before bed- every night)
EVERY NIGHT BEFORE BED: Carrot, Beet, ginger, kale, apple, 16oz fresh juice
Plus 2-3 LARGE bottles of water each day

* This is a typical day for me- does it sound like I am under-eating?


----------



## BlueHadeda

37Hopeful, I have a different eating "style" than you, so it's difficult to compare. But I think you eat a bit more than I do on a regular day. I tend to eat a very small breakfast, mostly due to my nightly reflux that makes me nauseous in the mornings. But on the other hand, I eat more fruit during the day than you seems to. All in all, I don't think you eat too little. And that's quite a bit of protein you eat, so that shouldn't be a problem either.

Maybe your doctor is right? Maybe this is just how you are. If you don't LOOK emaciated, and you don't FEEL undernourished, then it may just be how you are? It's certainly how I am. I do look thin, and bony, but still healthy. And like I said, I fell pregnant when I was 95 pounds. I believe because for ME it was a healthy enough weight. Even though it's not for the average woman of my length out there a healthy weight. My daughter got my bonestructure, and has always been off the charts so underweight she is. But no one could ever help her, because there's nothing wrong. It's just how she is. Like how I am.

Though, I agree with you, picking up a few kilograms can't harm your chances for pregnancy. Wish I had advice on how you can pick up, but you seems to eat well, enough and healthy. Maybe try one of those shakes that one poster suggested?


----------



## 37Hopeful

Thanks BlueHadeda~ I appreciate your response!


----------



## cebethel

37Hopeful said:


> Breakfast= 2-3 eggs w/cheese + english muffin
> Green tea (2 glasses AM)
> Snack = Soy nuts, Luna Bar (or other protein bar), plus full fat greek yogurt
> Lunch- LARGE salad w/cottage cheese, spinach, beets, beans, peas, cheese, eggs, nuts
> Snack = cheese, crackers, hummus, avocado, blueberry muffin
> Dinner = Roasted potatoes, Salmon (with BUTTER) & asparagus
> Additional DInner: Amy's frozen Mac & Cheese (About an hour before bed- every night)
> EVERY NIGHT BEFORE BED: Carrot, Beet, ginger, kale, apple, 16oz fresh juice
> Plus 2-3 LARGE bottles of water each day
> 
> * This is a typical day for me- does it sound like I am under-eating?

Salmon.......yummmmmmm I'm coming over for dinner :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPickles

I sure wish I could give you some of my pounds! But I empathize. I have a friend who is in your situation, too. She's about your height and weight, too. 

I am NOT an expert on trying to gain weight (I'm one of those lucky people who eat and just get fat) but from what I've read and what my friend's doctor has said, even a small weight gain could make a huge difference for you. Have you talked to a nutritionist or a dietician? I wonder if they might have any good advice for you. 

My friend is drinking ensure...not sure it's doing her any good yet, fx'd.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

I started drinking that *Nurishment*. Pretty sure it's the same stuff as Ensure. Tasted a bit tinny though so I topped it up with full fat milk, peanut butter, couple of scoops of bran and a banana all whizzed in the blender everyday. Certainly helped pop on a few pounds before I got my BFP with Sammy. Whether the weight gain had a factor in it I'm not sure, but I did feel better in myself with a few extra pounds on. x


----------



## velo

Dark chocolate? Homemade fruit smoothies with full fat yogurt? (liquidy calories are easier to digest and you'll be able to consume more without feeling full)


----------



## 37Hopeful

I wish I liked chocolate!!!! I think that is my problem!! I am a "vanilla" woman. Seriously though, being a vegetarian for 20 + years has taught me to be more conscious of what I put in my body. Now that I am eating meat again (free range....organic...) I think I am able to put on more weight. I am trying girls!!


----------



## traveltrip1

Don't know if this helps, but conceived first child at age 28, 2 weeks after my wedding, and went off pill 3 nights before the wedding. I was 5'8" and weighed between 98-102 pounds and thought it would take forever because of that reason, got the shock of my life. If your body wants to be that thin, maybe it's fine the way it is. Maybe smoothies, a couple glasses of whole milk, or Ensure might help with a few more pounds. Stressing over force-feeding yourself might be worse than just being thin. I wish you all the best! (I'm now trying again at 40, might be pregnant but cannot get answer from dr. in the 3rd world country I'm currently rotting in, need to post my own question elsewhere.)


----------



## crystal443

Has your doctor told you your too thin? If you haven't been told your too thin, I wouldn't stress about it tbh, there are so many things you'll be stressing about each cycle the more you can relax the better off you'll be. Having a well balanced diet is more important and your food intake looks great, hope you get your BFP quickly:thumbup:


----------



## CeeDee

My mother got pregnant with my sister at 95lbs, but she was 5&#8217;1&#8221;. I think 100lbs at 5&#8217;6&#8221; is too thin for your height. I wish I could give you 10 of my pounds. My problem is I love hot fresh bread. Your diet could probably use some bread or rice (whole wheat or grain of course). I hope things work out for you, but definitely get that thyroid checked.


----------



## 37Hopeful

traveltrip1 said:


> Don't know if this helps, but conceived first child at age 28, 2 weeks after my wedding, and went off pill 3 nights before the wedding. I was 5'8" and weighed between 98-102 pounds and thought it would take forever because of that reason, got the shock of my life. If your body wants to be that thin, maybe it's fine the way it is. Maybe smoothies, a couple glasses of whole milk, or Ensure might help with a few more pounds. Stressing over force-feeding yourself might be worse than just being thin. I wish you all the best! (I'm now trying again at 40, might be pregnant but cannot get answer from dr. in the 3rd world country I'm currently rotting in, need to post my own question elsewhere.)

It certainly does help! Thank you. 98-102 at 5'8" is tiny. I feel better about where I am at. I will try whole milk & some protein smooties as well. 
What 3rd world country are you in?


----------



## LLbean

wow I wish I could give you my extra weight and we would both be happy ;-)

but anyway... there are some protein shakes out there that are weight gainers. I had a few clients at the gym (mostly me...lucky *******s hehehe) take them and it did help.

you want to gain healthy weight. For pregnancy they do not want you to be TOO lean as the baby will feed and flourish off the fat stores. Resistance training is great to build lean muscle and that helps burn fat too but maybe you need to do more cardio like stuff for a bit (without going insane) also increase your proteins and yes, dairy


----------



## phaedypants

I am 37 and TTC after a miscarriage just over one year ago. I've always been on the thin side of normal, but I have lost some weight over the past year. I am just the slightest bit underweight (5'3" 100 pounds) but I've lost the healthy curves I used to have. 
I never thought about it affecting my fertility until a friend (who has also always been very thin) told me that a naturopath put her on some kind of hormone balancing tincture when she was having trouble conceiving and she gained 15 pounds and got pregnant. 

I know this is just one story, but it made me think that maybe being underweight could be a problem, but getting to a healthy weight may be about more than eating extra cheese. 

It doesn't seem to matter what I eat... the weight stays the same. I think it's a problem with my metabolism rather than a dietary issue.


----------



## Briss

phaedypants, I got pregnant naturally in the past when I was between 105-110 pounds but I had regular period and it was my normal weight (I am not very tall about 5'4). I am between 115-117 pounds now and have been TTC for ages. I am trying to lose weight as 115-117 pounds is actually a lot for me considering my height. tbs, I think it's more to do with age rather than weight but lack of period would be a major concern. 

eat carbs but good ones (brown stuff) and you should get some weight on


----------



## Delphine11

Briss said:


> eat carbs but good ones (brown stuff) and you should get some weight on

I second that :) I'm slim and trying to put on some weight and the best way to put on weight is to increase your carbs. 

It's not too hard if you make sure to have plenty of carbs at each and every meal and snack eg big bowl of cereal and two slices of toast with butter/peanut butter/jam for breakfast: then a carb snack mid-morning e.g a muffin and a glass of full fat milk: carbs for lunch eg a sandwich with protein and salad in, plus fruit/juice, a piece of healthy cake: then a mid-afternoon snack with carbs; then a carb-y dinner eg pasta then a carb dessert eg apple crumble or, as a quick option, a bowl of porridge oats plus milk and honey and dried fruit; then a carb supper eg a glass of milk and a couple of cookies.

Obviously have your veg and fats and protein too, but it's the carbs that'll put the weight on you. And cut down on the vigorous exercise if you're doing any. Try something like Tai Chi - excellent for health and relieving stress.

I'm trying to put weight on too, and I use an app called My Fitness Pal. I think it's for people trying to lose weight but it's helped me put on weight because it lets you check you've had enough calories and carbs each day. It's free to download. I find it really hard to put weight on, but I've put on a few pounds with this. You need to ensure you're eating enough calories and carbs _every single day_. If you keep that up day after day, I'd hope you'd see some weight gain.

All the advice about getting your thyroid checked is spot on too.

I weigh the same as you (100lbs) but I'm only 5'2. I have my periods OK but I still think putting on weight can help conception. Years ago when I was TTC my first child, my doctor said that you need a certain level of body fat to have regular periods and to give you the best chance to conceive. She recommended increasing my carbs and fat, cutting down on exercise and reducing stress (to help digestion and relaxation). So I'm repeating that now to increase my chances, I hope. I've got full fat everything and I eat plenty of oily fish and the fat on meat too :)

Best of luck to you. x


----------



## kaysbc

When I started seeing a fertility doctor, she recommended I gain a few pounds so that my BMI was at least 20. With my BMI about 18.2 she just recommended being a bit heavier since it could be more difficult being less than 20. It doesn't mean you can't get pregnant with a low BMI, lots of small thin low-BMI women get pregnant.
But since I've been trying for a long time, who knows? I'll try anything that will help. In the end, if I ever get pregnant I'll never know if my weight had anything to do with it or not.

I gained weight mostly by drinking a lot of milk. I started drinking a ton of full-fat dairy milk every day (which I only did for about a month). I was trying to increase my intake of calcium too so figured the extra milk would be helpful. I also paused my regular exercise routine (running 15-25 miles per week) and I gained weight really easily. My BMI right now is about 19.5. I don't really want to gain more because my pants are already tight and I don't want to have to buy a new wardrobe (unless of course I'm buying maternity clothes). But I figure a few extra pounds isn't gonna hurt me, and it might help.

Lots of people have mentioned drinking Ensure -type drinks or other protein drinks. That's probably a good idea. I actually like the taste of those things and and drink them all the time. They have some decent vitamin/mineral content as well as a good boost of protein.

Getting your thyroid checked is a good thing to do, whether it has anything to do with TTC or not! :)


----------



## viccat

I totally empathise, as I also drop weight when stressed, and had a similar unsettling job/home/relationship move and went very gaunt despite eating the same amount. :nope:



Briss said:


> eat carbs but good ones (brown stuff) and you should get some weight on

I second this too (or should that be I third this?) 

My understanding is that the main source of energy for your brain comes from blood glucose, and with your job and the stress, you will be burning through a lot - probably more than you are taking in your daily diet via carbs. Not sure your brain can do much with the fat and protein, so your body has to do a lot of work to convert it to more usable energy. In the process it isn't getting time to stick to your hips! :winkwink:

Give your brain the carbs it needs, and the fat and protein in your diet can be stored and bulk you up a bit :flower: How about oats or bran for a slow release breakfast? Perhaps wholewheat bread or pasta at lunch?


----------

